
Simple Made Easy (2011) - CoolGuySteve
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy
======
sidcool
This is posted every week in one form or the other. A classic talk though.

------
CoolGuySteve
I find myself referencing parts of this talk a lot when talking with my
coworkers. In particular, the guardrail and knitted castle analogies are quite
elegant.

